# Won't stop hissing.



## Spyro (Aug 3, 2013)

My tiel has been fine for the last few days but some reason he will not stop hissing at me every time I go near his cage I get hissed at.

Sent from my VS TOUCHTAB 7DC V using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Is this new behavior or is it something that he's always done?

If it's new behavior it might be hormones that are making him see his cage as a nest and you as an intruder in the nest area. We have information on hormone control at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330

If he's always done this, you can use food bribery to change his attitude and make him feel happy when you approach. We have information on this at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661


----------



## Spyro (Aug 3, 2013)

Basically had him just over a week 12weeks old when first got him he was only hissing when I covered up his cage at night but now he does it all the time he will jump on my finger and come out the cage but will hiss at me.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you've only had him for a week, he might be hissing now because he's feeling a little more secure in his new environment. A bird in an unfamiliar situation will often stay very quiet because they don't know whether any predators are lurking around and they don't want to attract the attention of anything nearby that's hungry. So this is actually progress of a sort. You want a different type of progress of course, and the food bribery will help you get there. Also try approaching the cage more slowly (but casually, not staring at him like a predator that's getting ready to pounce). Hopefully he'll feel less nervous if you're not moving so fast.


----------

